# Bearded Dragon Help



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi

I got a bearded dragon yesterday and I set the vivarium up. I had the heat mat on at night but he didn't go on it and when I came downstairs in the morning he was very cold in the corner so I switched on the basking lamp and put him under it. Is it ok to turn the temperature up on the heat mat so he doesn't have to go on it?

Thanks

Lloyd:smile:


----------



## sumpy (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey, might be personal prefrece but iv never used heat mats for my beardie's. I think they see light's as a heat source and they also have a spot on the top of their heads which tells them when its to hot/cold. 

As i said im not 100% sure so correct me if im wrong but in my opinion id remove it and maybe get a higher wattage bulb if the temp is low.


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

*bd*

Bearded dragons do not need a heat mat as they absorbe heat throught their backs not fronts like geckos. They only need a basking bulb of 100 watts that needs to be on around 12 hours a day. Maybe 10 in winter. They also need a 10.0 uv bulb which needs to be on around the same time Hope this helps. :2thumb:


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have the 100 watt basking bulb and the 10.0 uv bulb on in the day and switch them off at night and put the heat mat on.


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi! congrats!

What size viv is he in? you might find a 100w bulb too hot. night time temps can drop to around 60 normally. if its too cold in the viv maybe try a ceramic or a red light bulb - just for night time! heat mats aren't recommended for beardies for the reasons above.

Anna.


----------



## Paul1988 (Nov 19, 2008)

i use a purple heat bulb on at stat at night for my 2 bds and set the stat to bout 80f , the purple bulb gives out no light only heat and keeps the tank at 80f just right temp at night for them Moon Night Glow Lamp 60W R63 ES (Screw-in) on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 10-Dec-08 20:00:00 GMT)


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

ljb107 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got a bearded dragon yesterday and I set the vivarium up. I had the heat mat on at night but he didn't go on it and when I came downstairs in the morning he was very cold in the corner so I switched on the basking lamp and put him under it. Is it ok to turn the temperature up on the heat mat so he doesn't have to go on it?
> 
> ...


 if your worried about temps at night put the heat mat on the side of the viv not on the floor i live in the far north of scotland and my temps rarely drop below 60f i use no extra heat for my beardies


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry, I got the bulb info wrong, it is a 60w not a 100w. I think i will get a bulb that doesn't give out any light for in the night.

He is in a 36'' x 18'' x 18'' viv.

Thanks for everyones help.

And I would like the say thanks to Reptile Cymru for selling him to me.

Lloyd


----------



## Paul1988 (Nov 19, 2008)

tht 60watt blub will heat your tank easy m8 iv got a 4ft by 2ft and 2 ft high and its dead right for my tank m8


----------



## zebedeepink (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a 36 x 18 x 18 and also use a 60w and my temps are perfect. I don't use any heat at night but my central heating is always on so temps don't get below about 70. Before I got my new boiler and my heating didn't work, I had a heatmat on the SIDE of the viv, which I turned on at night just to keep the chill off


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

ljb107 said:


> Sorry, I got the bulb info wrong, it is a 60w not a 100w. I think i will get a bulb that doesn't give out any light for in the night.
> 
> He is in a 36'' x 18'' x 18'' viv.
> 
> ...


you dont need a bulb for night, it wants to be totally dark...you turn the uv off dont you?

i cant see the point of heat at night, they dont get it in the wild....

do you have a dimmer stat? you want to use a digital thermometer get 105 on the basking area...


----------



## Smaug85 (Nov 27, 2008)

sumpy said:


> Hey, might be personal prefrece but iv never used heat mats for my beardie's. I think they see light's as a heat source and they also have a spot on the top of their heads which tells them when its to hot/cold.
> 
> As i said im not 100% sure so correct me if im wrong but in my opinion id remove it and maybe get a higher wattage bulb if the temp is low.


The spot you're referring to is called the parietal eye.
Also the spikes help the beardie measure heat-when they get too hot they 'gape' to cool down.


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

cooljules said:


> you dont need a bulb for night, it wants to be totally dark...you turn the uv off dont you?
> 
> i cant see the point of heat at night, they dont get it in the wild....
> 
> do you have a dimmer stat? you want to use a digital thermometer get 105 on the basking area...


Yes, i switch the uv off at night.

I had the heat mat on last night and when i came downstairs this morning he was sat on it.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

cooljules said:


> you dont need a bulb for night, it wants to be totally dark...you turn the uv off dont you?
> 
> .


if he's getting a bulb that doesn't give out any light it will be totally dark :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Meko said:


> if he's getting a bulb that doesn't give out any light it will be totally dark :Na_Na_Na_Na:


well said!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

ljb107 said:


> well said!


but do you know what bulbs dont give out light??.....


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

the moon night glow lamp doesn't give off much light does it? I don't think i'm going to get one now though because he went on the heat mat last night.

Lloyd


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

beardies like a cool sleep it gets cold in austrlia at night hhe should be fine without a heat mat : victory:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

ljb107 said:


> the moon night glow lamp doesn't give off much light does it? I don't think i'm going to get one now though because he went on the heat mat last night.
> 
> Lloyd


that doesnt give off heat too if its the same as i have seen. 

still dont know why you need a heat matt....it gets cold here at night and all mine can still find the hot spot when they want


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

the moon glows do. i've got 2 in my frogs viv, was 3 but one blew within a week :bash:. Mine are 70watt bulbs, just as much heat as a normal one.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Meko said:


> the moon glows do. i've got 2 in my frogs viv, was 3 but one blew within a week :bash:. Mine are 70watt bulbs, just as much heat as a normal one.


are they? didnt know that....seen 15w ones and didnt know they went to 70w but yeah know someone who has them for spids and they blow.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

aye, they do all different wattage ones. i just got the highest as the viv is 5ft tall, The smaller wattages ones would work but they're on a stat anyway so be silly not to make sure they'd get warm enough


----------



## neil270289 (Sep 14, 2008)

i brought 3 electronic switches from argos i plug my heat mat in one, bask lamp in another and uv in the other, at 8am the lights come on and at 9pm the lights go off and the heat mat comes on till 8am


----------

